# Need mate, nothing fancy



## *Mandy62991* (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi every one! I was wanted to know if any one had a pigeon for adoption in the tri-state area. I wanted a cock to be a companion to the pigeon i have. She was a rescue out of a horriable abuse case and now is very lonely. I think she is a homer but i havent raced or anything and dont really want something to race, just a buddy for her. I live in Northern Westchester county Ny. Please email me at [email protected] if you have or know of anyone.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Cock*

We have an extra Dragoon cock that you can have if you supply the box and shipping costs. we have no use for him, but is a very nice bird. Not a homer but certainly would work with your Homer hen.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Dragoons, i thought they were known to be fine for homing, but not for racing??

 

elvis


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

By the way good luck, best wishes for you and your pigeon.

elvis


----------

